# What kindsa music yall into?



## MTFZX

I listen to literally any and everything i could think of as far as genres go. These days im very into anything bluegrassy with a punk vibe. 
But, my favorite shit is pretty much anything heavy and progressive. I love complicated music. 
My only thing with all music is just that it has to have a productive message of some sort. I dont listen to artists that promote violence, sex, partying, or drugs a lot in a bad way. "Pussy, money, weed" ya know. Not to say i have any problem with sex or partying lol, its just the way its promoted in music i think is damaging.
And i love music that gets deep and intellectual. Tool has to be my favorite musical project ive ever heard, because of the depth and the emotion of the lyrics and vocals. And also just the whole attitude of the project, how its super serious, but really comical at the same time. 
There is a huge wave of newer progressive metal bands that are stepping into the light in a way. Metal isnt purely angry all the time like it was for a bit. I find a lot of inspiration in that sort of energy in music with a deep, honest message. 
Anybody else have a particular area of music that really just stands the fuck out and seems to speak to you personally all the time, instrumental and lyric-wise? I love hearing that kinda shit. And finding people that love the same bands n shit. 

Oh, and metalocalypse is the shit lol


----------



## CricketsChirping

William Control is my favorite. Its my manic music, depression music, life music. Funny cuz i dont Actually relate to it. but the sound, no matter the song, sounds so incredibly fluid to me because of my finding a nonexistent pattern when manic.
Anyways i love dark music. Optimistic stuff bores me. I thrive off of the music that leaves you understanding depression, addiction, death, whatever. But because i thrive off it and love it so damn much that doesnt mean i only like it. country and rap has maybe enough decent songs to count on a single hand. combined. 
But in all seriousness, William Control owns me. And currently (will pass, but will always love him) Pat the Bunny (primarily Johny Hobo stuff) also claims ownage to my senses... if thete are typos sorry, im drunk in a king suit!


----------



## MTFZX

Haha, well i do have to disagree about there only being a few good rap songs. Ever heard of aesop rock? Or watsky? Those two guys alone might have a hundred songs between them, all good, all rap.  i do hate most rap, but i believe there will always be those few artists that take something thats known to be bad, and make something good of it. Aesop rock (do NOT confuse him with A$AP ROCKY, everbody does and it sucks lol) is literally like the shakespeare of music nowadays. That could be saying a lot, but he has been compared to shakespeare. Other than that, thats cool yo lol. Ive never heard of william control, but im kinda familiar with johnny hobo.


----------



## Tude

LoL I'm an enigma ... music goes from classical (I was oboe in a classical wind ensemble) to YES some opera to WHEN BARS WERE FREAKING FUN - the 70's-80's disco - Yep I said it --- DISCO. KC and the sunshine band WOOT!! then some awesome blues once in a while - Robin Trower Bridge over River Sigh as one and then on to more big bands - YES, Genesis, ELP, Joe Cocker, Rolling Stones and more. Back in the days when tickets were under $20. Still have my box of ticket stubs. And yes I have some hearing loss. That's all we did for many years - big group of us - hit the concerts. I would never pay the outrageous ticket prices they have now.

But as for now listening - heavy metal.  Have a few more ear glands to kill I guess.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Elephant Revival, Brown Bird, Tuba Skinny, The Abyssinians, Israel Vibration, The Mighty Diamonds, Minor Threat, Fifteen, Screeching Weasel, Brother Ali, RJD2, Coil, Pailhead, Pigface, Lyrics Born, Blondie, Carcass, Mazzy Star, Mr. Bungle, Pixies, Bob Seger, Bolt Thrower, Pink Floyd, Otis Muthafuckin Redding, I'm all over the place.


----------



## bystander

I feel like an advertisement for this band... but I really enjoy them:

Lost Dog Street Band-


----------



## MTFZX

bystander said:


> I feel like an advertisement for this band... but I really enjoy them:
> 
> Lost Dog Street Band-



Ayyyyy i fucking LOVE lost dog street band lol. Just found them last week and cant get enough. September doves is my favorite song right now lol. Cool as fuck.


----------



## MTFZX

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Elephant Revival, Brown Bird, Tuba Skinny, The Abyssinians, Israel Vibration, The Mighty Diamonds, Minor Threat, Fifteen, Screeching Weasel, Brother Ali, RJD2, Coil, Pailhead, Pigface, Lyrics Born, Blondie, Carcass, Mazzy Star, Mr. Bungle, Pixies, Bob Seger, Bolt Thrower, Pink Floyd, Otis Muthafuckin Redding, I'm all over the place.


I know quite a bit of those mafks lol. I mean shit, u listen to mr bungle? I can never find anybody that knows that shit, or anything mike patton does lol. Ever listen to tomahawk? Its my favorite project patton does. I love weird shit. Most of the time, the weirder the better.


----------



## bystander

Green eyed gal... The mountain, moonshiner... fuck yea they are the shit.


----------



## MTFZX

Tude said:


> LoL I'm an enigma ... music goes from classical (I was oboe in a classical wind ensemble) to YES some opera to WHEN BARS WERE FREAKING FUN - the 70's-80's disco - Yep I said it --- DISCO. KC and the sunshine band WOOT!! then some awesome blues once in a while - Robin Trower Bridge over River Sigh as one and then on to more big bands - YES, Genesis, ELP, Joe Cocker, Rolling Stones and more. Back in the days when tickets were under $20. Still have my box of ticket stubs. And yes I have some hearing loss. That's all we did for many years - big group of us - hit the concerts. I would never pay the outrageous ticket prices they have now.
> 
> But as for now listening - heavy metal.  Have a few more ear glands to kill I guess.


Haha a lot of that is before my time ^-^ 
Ive never been one for older music. Not because i dont respect the hell out of it for sure! Im just not nearly as drawn to it as a lot of the newer stuff out there. I dont listen to much that came before the early 90s. 

Some people get all shocked when i tell them that, but they always seem to not hear the part where i say i really respect the music, just dont go out of my way to listen to it lol. 
Theres just so much thats happened in the world of music in the past like 25 years that im really drawn to.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad

I listen to what the diver listens to. I've lucked out so far and got classic rock. Then sometimes that god awful pop music. Yuck


----------



## heyitsmeclive

aphex twin, boards of canada, epkot..
edm, stoner metal..


----------



## MTFZX

heyitsmeclive said:


> aphex twin, boards of canada, epkot..
> edm, stoner metal..


Love aphex twin and a lot of edm. 
When you say stoner metal i think Mastodon lol.


----------



## heyitsmeclive

MTFZX said:


> Love aphex twin and a lot of edm.
> When you say stoner metal i think Mastodon lol.


listening to mastodon now, yeah that qualifies lol
i go on bandcamp.com and listen to metal. bandcamp will play on phone too and it will continue to play when you have left the browser.
i like mastodon, this is cool


----------



## MTFZX

heyitsmeclive said:


> listening to mastodon now, yeah that qualifies lol
> i go on bandcamp.com and listen to metal. bandcamp will play on phone too and it will continue to play when you have left the browser.
> i like mastodon, this is cool


Lol glad you made me think of them. Went and looked them up again and theyve had a new album come out i wasnt aware of and it badass O.O haha


----------



## heyitsmeclive

Yay, I'm glad. I enjoyed that album too.


----------



## TheWindAndRain

I don't care for the argument that rap is destructive because we all need to do what it takes to get through life, if someone can't relate to that so be it. This is a good hip hop classic street life



Killah priest is a good rapper with more positive messages



And yes Pat the bunny might be the most classic.. 'well y'know that I hate a lot of things, but I also hate a lot of other things'


----------



## MTFZX

TheWindAndRain said:


> I don't care for the argument that rap is destructive because we all need to do what it takes to get through life, if someone can't relate to that so be it. This is a good hip hop classic street life
> 
> 
> 
> Killah priest is a good rapper with more positive messages
> 
> 
> 
> And yes Pat the bunny might be the most classic.. 'well y'know that I hate a lot of things, but I also hate a lot of other things'



Im having trouble understanding where you heard someone say rap is destructive? Lol. I dont think anybody said that here.


----------



## TheWindAndRain

MTFZX said:


> Im having trouble understanding where you heard someone say rap is destructive? Lol. I dont think anybody said that here.



I didn't say anyone here said that. They have come close though. By the way what do you mean about music needing to be productive? And by artists promoting violence in a bad way? I am also not a fan of music that is all about sex because it runs a lot of people's lives which I find disgusting and strange.


----------



## MTFZX

TheWindAndRain said:


> I didn't say anyone here said that. They have come close though. By the way what do you mean about music needing to be productive? And by artists promoting violence in a bad way? I am also not a fan of music that is all about sex because it runs a lot of people's lives which I find disgusting and strange.


"My only thing with all music is just that it has to have a productive message of some sort. I dont listen to artists that promote violence, sex, partying, or drugs a lot in a bad way."- i try to only listen to music that has apparent thought behind it. I love instrumental or electronic music, but, if there are lyrics, i only like it if there is a message. A clear message. Most mainstream todays pop, country, or rap comes from the same respective place nearly all the time. (Generally) pop is about getting drunk and partying and "falling in love", country is about drinking beer, driving trucks, and some sort of love angle a lot of the time, and rap is about fucking bitches, getting money, and shitting on everybody they think they're better than. My point is that the popular music of today has little to no thought behind it. Cookie cutter songs really not singing about anything. I listen to music with depth, emotion. stuff with a unique message that you cant hear in thousands of other songs, just like that one. 
And, as far as violence goes, i used to listen to a lot of extreme metal that was just generally very violent and hateful. I still fucking love metal, i just dont really listen to the stuff thats about killing people and shit lol. There are a few exceptions tho really for me. Stuff i cant help but like.


----------



## TheWindAndRain

MTFZX said:


> i try to only listen to music that has apparent thought behind it. I love instrumental or electronic music, but, if there are lyrics, i only like it if there is a message. A clear message. Most mainstream todays pop, country, or rap comes from the same respective place nearly all the time. (Generally) pop is about getting drunk and partying and "falling in love", country is about drinking beer, driving trucks, and some sort of love angle a lot of the time, and rap is about fucking bitches, getting money, and shitting on everybody they think they're better than. My point is that the popular music of today has little to no thought behind it. Cookie cutter songs really not singing about anything. I listen to music with depth, emotion. stuff with a unique message that you cant hear in thousands of other songs, just like that one.
> And, as far as violence goes, i used to listen to a lot of extreme metal that was just generally very violent and hateful. I still fucking love metal, i just dont really listen to the stuff thats about killing people and shit lol. There are a few exceptions tho really for me. Stuff i cant help but like.



Gotch as opposed to music about mindless self indulgence. Im with ya there. I also like songs about killing people sometimes heres a sick one:


----------



## MTFZX

TheWindAndRain said:


> Gotch as opposed to music about mindless self indulgence. Im with ya there. I also like songs about killing people sometimes heres a sick one:



Well technically, i love the band "mindless self indulgence" lol one of my favorites. Its obviously comical tho so Its different. And i cant really get into that song, but just because im so picky about my rap. 
Heres a good example:


----------



## TheWindAndRain

MTFZX said:


> Well technically, i love the band "mindless self indulgence" lol one of my favorites. Its obviously comical tho so Its different. And i cant really get into that song, but just because im so picky about my rap.
> Heres a good example:





Im also picky about rap, never been a big fan of aesops content or 'far out' style imo though he does have a lot of varying content. Here you can find which rappers have the largest vocabulary, maybe you will find a new artist you like: aesop rock is #1 and killah priest is #10

https://pudding.cool/2017/02/vocabulary/index.html
https://pudding.cool/2017/02/vocabulary/index.html


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad

I reallt dig CCR


----------



## Jbird

I like shoegaze, My Bloody Valentine is aight, but my favorite is Spaceman 3, old indie rock that is like the indie rock of indie rock, some of the lyrics are actually pretty heavy and trippy ass sounds resonant from it. Dope.


----------



## WillFlo

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Elephant Revival, Brown Bird, Tuba Skinny, The Abyssinians, Israel Vibration, The Mighty Diamonds, Minor Threat, Fifteen, Screeching Weasel, Brother Ali, RJD2, Coil, Pailhead, Pigface, Lyrics Born, Blondie, Carcass, Mazzy Star, Mr. Bungle, Pixies, Bob Seger, Bolt Thrower, Pink Floyd, Otis Muthafuckin Redding, I'm all over the place.


lol i played with rjd2 years ago


----------



## Captain Anderson

I am really into anything that sounds good but I'm mainly into Venom,Bathory,Judas Priest,The Misfits, Pink Floyd, Death,Youth Brigade.


----------



## AlwaysLost

Glitch ftw


----------

